# kovachii



## Stone (Sep 4, 2012)

OK I admit I sold my soul and payed several pints of blood to get a seedling of this thing. So whats the BEST way to grow it FAST..Please...and don't spare the details...


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 4, 2012)

I would be interested too !!! Killed already 3 of them !! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Sep 4, 2012)

I lost six plants until I got the growing procedure correct. This plant needs to grow in a media with a pH of 7.5 tp 8. Mine is growing in Aussie Gold Mix which is basically neutral but I increase the pH of the water. I water it every day and feed it about once a week. The plant grows very slowly. It needs to bulk up to start growing faster. Grow coolish, in medium light. My plant is on its third growth and I expect this one to flower within a year (hopefully)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 4, 2012)

What about adding oyster shell to the mix to increase the pH? (I think dolomite increase the pH too).

I have Peruflora's Cirila Alca (kovachii x d'alessandroi), and the oyster shell seems to be helping (surprisingly strong growth this summer, maybe from the d'alessandroi).


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2012)

Best way to grow it fast-buy it blooming size!


----------



## keithrs (Sep 4, 2012)

Flood to drain in hygromite seems to a good way to grow them. I personally have not grown any but orchids limited has good luck with these method. They have videos on you tube explaining there set up.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 4, 2012)

How about a Rubbermaid container where a hole is cut on the top lid. On the hole on the lid put a netpot filled with limestone plus the plant. Then have a small pump circulate the water with small tubes that is poked inside the pot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2012)

This is from the website of Alfredo Manrique, owner of Centro de Jardinería Manrique (CJM) in Lima, Peru. This advice if for the species, but it applies to the hybrids, also.

http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com/PKculture/PK-culture.htm


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2012)

They like crushed limestone rock in contact with the roots.
The roots need to be very wet.

They like to grow in standing water but the problem is the roots grow out of the pot into the water. During this time the plants grow fantastic. But when you try to repot them it is impossible not to break the roots. kovachi hates to have their roots broken and are very slow to recover.

I think it is best to "overpot" them in a wide shallow pot, use a media that will last a long time and allow them to grow into the pot.

The idea to have a constant drip of water through the media works well but is hard to set up and maintain.

Most important is to realize that the species is a slow grower and not to expect flowering for a while.


----------



## Stone (Sep 4, 2012)

Thankyou all for your replies--keep them coming!
So semi hydroponics is looking good. A pot where roots can't escape, a saucer of water and LECA? and a pH of around 7?
What about light and temps, some say cool some say warm.
Do they have a ''dry'' season in the habitat? Do they resond to heavy feed?


----------



## Stone (Sep 4, 2012)

Found this if anyone is interested..
http://www.delfinadearaujo.com/on/on34woc/palestras/amanrique/manrique.htm


----------



## Leo_5313 (Sep 4, 2012)

I purchased two PKs from Alfredo this May- one a medium size and the other smaller (the small one is 4" leaf span from leaf tip to the base). The larger one died within a month! The smaller one, however, was thriving (Yay!). It is in a 2.5" round pot, top dressed with crushed oyster shells and sphagnum moss. I mist it twice daily and water it once a day or every other day (the moss is now nice and green); the pot sits on 1/2 to 1" of water. I feed it once every two weeks with K-lite and once a month with diluted Neptune seaweed extract. It is growing well under partial shade and under "typical" CA inland bay area temperatures- 70s, 80s, sometimes 90s F (summer daytime), and at night 50s to 60s F. It is growing slowly- but managed to put on two new leaves since May- growth speed is similar to some PK hybrids that I have. I am reluctant to get new ones.


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't know Mike.

I got a PK seedling from Glenn Decker a little over a year ago. It was about 9" to start with, good roots, but I thought pretty pale green. I set it up in a 6" basket with a high percentage of large limestone gravel, with sphagnum moss, building sand, and "Cichlid Sand" (mostly aragonite ). There is a post in my original thread on basket culture when I bought it.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18566&page=9

It's been rooting like crazy, and I think I posted a pic of it with my other basket mounted phrags sometime in the last 6 months.

Also this spring it had 2 new growths erupt from the original growth. These new growths are much darker, wider leafed, and upright. Last time I measured they were up to about 8-10" span. 

It hangs in the middle of the green house not too far from the swamp cooler and within reach of the fogger. So Cattleya bright but maybe the cooler side of intermediate. Lots of breeze. It gets fed and watered like everything else.

I find this a fast grower, but I'm only experienced with this single plant.

Over and over I see lots of emphasis on the importance of Ca/Mg for this plant, but given the limestone based habitat and Alfredo's leaf analysis (I don't understand his habitat table info, but my guess is that the habitat is also low in K), I think most folks have been overdosing this species with K, and locking it up.


----------



## keithrs (Sep 5, 2012)

Stone, I do have a seedling pk crossed with schlmii and it's been alot easier to grow then a straight schlmii. I have it in orchiata and moss. No top dressing. Water daily with k lite at 30-35 ppm n. Temps are 80-100 day with 58-65 night. I grow it next to my other seedlings. Low humidity.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 5, 2012)

Stone said:


> Found this if anyone is interested..
> http://www.delfinadearaujo.com/on/on34woc/palestras/amanrique/manrique.htm


Thanks for the link. Definitely interested.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 6, 2012)

A couple months ago I visited Alfredo and discussed with him the K-lite low potassium concept. Today he sent me this email that I will share here...

Hi Lance:
After your visit I started trying a new formula
14 3 6 with 6% CaO and 2 % MgO plus Iron B , Zn and Mn in summer twice a week @ 350 ppm and in winter every 10 days. It is working fine.My water is R.O. treated
Once or twice a month seaweeds extracts , 1 gram per liter of water.
Sea shells applied every two months as a dust on top of the media.
The media very open , not to retentive of water
pH close to 7.
I use wire baskets lined by a plastic mesh or net pots as containers
One of the key factors growing P kovachii is high ventilation and the difference of temperatures between day and night Maximum at day 29C and minimum 12 C.
In winter run the fan by night to avoid water accumulation at the leaves crown ( center)
If water accumulation happens blow off , I use a small air compressor to speed up the process.
That tip work for all Phrags.
My bests to you and Belinda
Alfredo


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2012)

Much interesting stuff here. I may need to do some media changes on my Pk hybrids!


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

gonewild said:


> A couple months ago I visited Alfredo and discussed with him the K-lite low potassium concept. Today he sent me this email that I will share here...
> 
> Hi Lance:
> After your visit I started trying a new formula
> ...



He's still pretty timid on the K/Ca/Mg balance, but getting there:wink:


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a few phrag seedlings including a pk hybrid that is mixed in orchiata and some grodan rockwool cubes (just a few) with some aragonite sand, that sit in a plate always with some water in the bottom. the cubes definitely keep the pH higher, and things look good. haven't fertilized in a while, but things are growing. months ago, I did use a little klite


----------



## Stone (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks all. I have learned a lot before attempting it. I feel well armed with info now.................
Mike


----------



## gotsomerice (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm waiting for the price to comedown. It's way too expensive now.


----------



## eaborne (Sep 14, 2012)

gotsomerice said:


> I'm waiting for the price to comedown. It's way too expensive now.



They have come way down and are reasonable now (imported.) Alfredo Manrique has 2 yr old seedlings for $40 and 3 year old ones for $60. Yes, everyone here in the US still has extremely high prices. I will be buying a couple from Alfredo next time he comes to the US.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 14, 2012)

eaborne said:


> They have come way down and are reasonable now (imported.) Alfredo Manrique has 2 yr old seedlings for $40 and 3 year old ones for $60. Yes, everyone here in the US still has extremely high prices. I will be buying a couple from Alfredo next time he comes to the US.



Alfredo's plants are very well grown.


----------

